# 2x2-8x8 Real Man's Relay on 8x8 - 52:43.80



## Mikel (Feb 5, 2014)

> Scrambles:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Feb 5, 2014)

Well done. this makes me want to try sometime


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 5, 2014)

I didn't read the title properly and thought you finally finished the 2-7 bld relay.  
gj anyway


----------



## BoBoGuy (Feb 5, 2014)

dat cash toss


----------



## Mikel (Feb 5, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> I didn't read the title properly and thought you finally finished the 2-7 bld relay.
> gj anyway



Yeah, I quit doing that back in October. Plus, I sold my 2x2-7x7, so I wouldn't be able to do the BLD relay if I wanted to.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 5, 2014)

dat intro


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 5, 2014)

Love the intro!!


----------



## Bhargav777 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Yeah, I quit doing that back in October. Plus, I sold my 2x2-7x7, so I wouldn't be able to do the BLD relay if I wanted to.



Yudodis ;';


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice 3x3 you got there.

Awesome video.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 5, 2014)

Great video, thanks for listing the 8x8 scramble, it looked like you had a nice 3rd F2L pair so I'll give the scramble a try.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Feb 5, 2014)

UWR baby!
<3


----------



## uyneb2000 (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice 3x3. What kind is it and where did you get it?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 5, 2014)

Why?


----------



## suushiemaniac (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice video. Let's see what the YJ 13x13 will get us


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome intro, as well as awesome solves


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome  You took it many steps further... 2x2-10x10 anyone? :-D


----------



## Mikel (Feb 5, 2014)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Awesome  You took it many steps further... 2x2-10x10 anyone? :-D



I would have done this if I had owned a 10x10. I don't feel like purchasing one.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 5, 2014)

suushiemaniac said:


> Nice video. Let's see what the YJ 13x13 will get us



I don't think it's possible to do even layered cubes on an odd-layered puzzle, at least not efficiently.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 6, 2014)

TheDubDubJr said:


> UWR baby!
> <3



Not for long.....#YearoftheWalker2014.


----------



## rj (Feb 6, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> I don't think it's possible to do even layered cubes on an odd-layered puzzle, at least not efficiently.



Then why is 5x5 better than 4x4? We'll just have to wait for the 14x14.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 6, 2014)

that's really really cool


----------



## xsrvmy (Dec 17, 2014)

I did a 27:06.242 (same format, not on video) Changed the UWR already


----------



## Habs (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice video. This might be a not very smart question but what is a real man's relay?


----------



## Ollie (Dec 18, 2014)

Habs said:


> Nice video. This might be a not very smart question but what is a real man's relay?



It's not, because if you'd bothered to watch the first 10 seconds you would know.


----------



## Habs (Dec 18, 2014)

K sorry. The volume was off on my phone and I didn't hear the first bit of the video.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 18, 2014)

xsrvmy said:


> I did a 27:06.242 (same format, not on video) Changed the UWR already



Ohh man that must be such a huge accomplishment for you! Such proud.....


----------



## ollicubes (Dec 18, 2014)

I did this in 40 minutes. It was fun but scrambling was pain. Never scrambled 8x8 like this, only hand scrambles...


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 18, 2014)

I wanna see a sub-30 video of someone doing this


----------



## Mikel (Dec 18, 2014)

xsrvmy said:


> I did a 27:06.242 (same format, not on video) Changed the UWR already



Oh my gosh I am so furious that you beat my UWR. I am definitely going to start seriously practicing 2x2-8x8 Real Man's Relay on 8x8 so I can beat you.


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

Mikel said:


> Oh my gosh I am so furious that you beat my UWR. I am definitely going to start seriously practicing 2x2-8x8 Real Man's Relay on 8x8 so I can beat you.



Hahahaha :')


----------

